# ما فائدة المعمودية



## farawala (9 أغسطس 2007)

أذا كان الرب يسوع المسيح قد غفر خطية الأنسان على الصليب فما هى فائدة المعمودية


----------



## ابن الشرق (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما فائدة المعمودية*

بالمعموذية ننال نعمة الغفران و التجديد 



و المعموذية هي ختم الايمان 

و كما قال رب المجد 

[q-bible]
مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ، وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ. 
[/q-bible]


فالمعموذية هي اول الطريق لنكون ابناء بالنعمة 



سلام و نعمة


----------



## استفانوس (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما فائدة المعمودية*

المعمودية شهادة وعلامة على الانتساب رسميا إلى كنيسة المسيح .
أي أن المعمودية في العهد الجديد حلت محل الختان في العهد القديم 
وكلاهما علامة على العهد و يصرح الله للمعتمد بواسطة هذه العلامة بغفران الخطايا ومنح الخلاص . 
أما المعتمد فيتعهد
هو أو المسؤولون انه بالطاعة لكلمة الله والتكريس لخدمته 


[q-bible]*أَمْ تَجْهَلُونَ أَنَّنَا كُلَّ مَنِ اعْتَمَدَ لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ اعْتَمَدْنَا لِمَوْتِهِ، 4 فَدُفِنَّا مَعَهُ بِالْمَعْمُودِيَّةِ لِلْمَوْتِ، حَتَّى كَمَا أُقِيمَ الْمَسِيحُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، بِمَجْدِ الآبِ، هكَذَا نَسْلُكُ نَحْنُ أَيْضًا فِي جِدَّةِ الْحَيَاةِ؟ 5 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كُنَّا قَدْ صِرْنَا مُتَّحِدِينَ مَعَهُ بِشِبْهِ مَوْتِهِ، نَصِيرُ أَيْضًا بِقِيَامَتِهِ. *​[/q-bible]


أي أن المعمودية تختم وتشهد على اتحاد المؤمنين بالله والبنوة وغفران الخطايا بموت المسيح وقيامته
والمأمورية العظمى التي ارسلنا المسيح للعالم


[q-bible]*فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس​*[/q-bible]


----------



## farawala (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما فائدة المعمودية*

شكرا على هذا الرد ولكن غفران الخطايا قدتم بصلب يسوع المسيح


----------



## استفانوس (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما فائدة المعمودية*

لقد اجبنا 
أي أن المعمودية تختم وتشهد على اتحاد المؤمنين بالله والبنوة وغفران الخطايا بموت المسيح وقيامته


----------



## Twin (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما فائدة المعمودية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي farawala*



farawala قال:


> ولكن غفران الخطايا قدتم بصلب يسوع المسيح


 
*أخي *​*غفران المسيح *
*كان غفران كفاري غفران نهائي*
*ولكن كيف أتمتع به دون أن أختم بصبغة دمه المسفوك*
*وأعلن أنني قبلت هذا الغفران*
*وهذا يتم بالمعمودية *
*التي أعلن فيها قبولي وأموت معه وأدفن وبذالك أتطهر وأحيا هذا الغفران*
[Q-BIBLE] 
مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ، وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ.

[/Q-BIBLE]

*وليكون بركة*
​
​*سلام ونعمة*​​​


----------



## muslim2 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما فائدة المعمودية*

وما حكم من لم يعمد وهو مؤمن بالمسيح وبالكتاب المقدس؟


----------



## استفانوس (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما فائدة المعمودية*



> وما حكم من لم يعمد وهو مؤمن بالمسيح وبالكتاب المقدس؟


في المسيحية لايوجد احكام وشريعة
 ولايوجد مسيحي مومن غير معمد


----------



## muslim2 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما فائدة المعمودية*



استفانوس قال:


> في المسيحية لايوجد احكام وشريعة
> ولايوجد مسيحي مومن غير معمد



وهل هناك دين بدون شريعة واحكام

إذا فلتقتل دون حكم او شريعة تحكم على القاتل واسرق وازنى و..................

وبعدين ان بقول لو ان هناك مسيحى لم يعمد لأى سبب ايا كان هل يعتبر مسيحى برضه ولا لأ


----------



## استفانوس (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما فائدة المعمودية*



> وهل هناك دين بدون شريعة واحكام


انت فهمت المسيحية من وجهة اسلامية
المسيحية حياة واعمال صالحة والمسيح قال اتيت لتكون لكم حياة وليكون لكم افضل
والمسيحية ترتبط بقانون البلد التي هي فيه
قلنا لك سابقا لايوجد مومن مسيحي غير معمد
واذا كان فالمعمودية هي شهادة للمعمد بقبول فداء المسيح


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما فائدة المعمودية*



> وما حكم من لم يعمد وهو مؤمن بالمسيح وبالكتاب المقدس؟


 

مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ، وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ
العماد شي اساسي بالايمان المسيحي


----------



## My Rock (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما فائدة المعمودية*

اولا, ما دخلك يا مسلم في هذا الموضوع؟
الاخت فراولة بتسأل و احنا نجيب عليها, حاشر نفيك بالوسط ليه؟




muslim2 قال:


> وبعدين ان بقول لو ان هناك مسيحى لم يعمد لأى سبب ايا كان هل يعتبر مسيحى برضه ولا لأ


 
اذا كان في حالة خاصة مثلا, كموته او استشهاده قبل فرصة المعمودية فمادامه أمن بالمسيح فهو مسيحي و يستحق الخلاص لان المسيح قال بصريح العبارة في يوحنا 11 و العدد 25:

[Q-BIBLE] قال لها يسوع انا هو القيامة والحياة . من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا . [/Q-BIBLE]المعمودية هي للأعلان و الأعتراف بالمسيح وبخلاصه و هي مرحلة مهمة بحياة المؤمن

فالأيمان للخلاص, و المعمودية لختم هذا الأيمان
اضافة الى ما يتبعه من بركات و فوائد بعد المعمودية 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## farawala (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما فائدة المعمودية*

شكرا My Rock على ردك علىmuslim2
من لم يولد من الماء والروح لن يرى ملكوت السماء


----------



## muslim2 (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما فائدة المعمودية*



My Rock قال:


> اولا, ما دخلك يا مسلم في هذا الموضوع؟
> الاخت فراولة بتسأل و احنا نجيب عليها, حاشر نفيك بالوسط ليه؟
> 
> هو ممنوع لما الاقى موضوع عاوز افهمه انى اسأل فيه بدل ما اكتب من الاول وترجع تقول الموضوع كان قبل كده
> ...


----------



## My Rock (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما فائدة المعمودية*



muslim2 قال:


> ممكن بعد اذنك تقولى ايه الفوائد اللى بعد المعموديه


 
أ - إنها تعمل على غفران الخطايا:
"توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا" أعمال الرسل 2: 38. "لأنكم جميعا أبناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع. لأن كلكم الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح قد لبستم المسيح" غلاطية 3: 26 , 27 
ب - إنها تنجي من الموت والشرير: 
"أم تجهلون أن كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته" رومية 6: 3 
ج - إنها تمنح الخلاص الأبدي: 
"من آمن واعتمد خلص, ومن لم يؤمن يدن" مرقس 16: 16 
"الذي مثاله يخلصنا نحن الآن , أي المعمودية" 1 بطرس 3: 21 
http://www.arabicbible.com/arabic/a_faq/a_faq_rites_q2.htm

لو كنت فعلا تبحث عن الجواب, كان لقيته في الموقع

بعدين, تنحى عن هذا الموضوع فلست انت من بدأ السؤال فيه
يعني بالعامية, بلاش تحشر نفسك في الي ملكش فيه يا مسلم


----------



## totyfrooty (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما فائدة المعمودية*

*معلهش طب سؤال, لو اللى مات ده كان طفل يعنى لسه ما يعرفش اى حاجة ومولود على الفطرة ومات قبل التعميد يبقى ايه مصيره ؟ وشكرا .*


----------



## My Rock (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما فائدة المعمودية*



totyfrooty قال:


> *معلهش طب سؤال, لو اللى مات ده كان طفل يعنى لسه ما يعرفش اى حاجة ومولود على الفطرة ومات قبل التعميد يبقى ايه مصيره ؟ وشكرا .*


 
في رد و نقاش مفصل على الرابط التالي:
((((( الملكوت ام النار ))))))


----------

